# Rikudou Madara VS Rinnegan Sasuke



## Ootoriyu Jin (Jul 29, 2015)

*Rikudou JJ Madara (With Rinne Sharigan)*

*VS*
*
EMS Sasuke with Tomoe Rinnegan (SO6P Chakra)*
Both are bloodlust. 

S2: Limbo PS restricted.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 29, 2015)

Final form madz?

Madara stomps both scenarios.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 29, 2015)

Sasuke destroys.


----------



## Ersa (Jul 29, 2015)

Neither of the protagonists can defeat full power Madara until The Last movie.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 29, 2015)

Without the BPS, sasuke cannot defeat madara with both eyes 
Madara wins mid/high diff


----------



## Trojan (Jul 29, 2015)

Too bad for madara he went down as soon as he reached his strongest point. Based on feats, he is going to lose. 
Actually, even as a Juubi's host, Madara's show was not really that good, he kept getting his ass wiped left and right from Gai, Naruto, Sasuke, and then Zetsu.


----------



## Zef (Jul 29, 2015)

Sasuke obliterates. 

Unlike 3-Eyed JJ Madara; Sasuke is capable of entering Kaguya's dimensions. That gives him the offensive, and defensive advantage. 
It also implies a lot about his chakra reserves

Sasuke also has BPS as shown in the upcomming film.


Or to be more accurate,  his Majestic Attire Susano'o takes the appearance of BPS. But seeing how people were saying Sasuke didn't have Perfect Susano'o when he first used Iso Susano'o against Obito, I'm willing to bet this will be the same case here.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 29, 2015)

It comes down to how smart is Madara in this fight.

If he uses Limbo clones with each using PS plus Six Path jutsus, Juubi powered mokuton and potentially Kaguya's Rinne Sharingan jutsus thanks to his own Rinne Sharingan then Sasuke should lose.

On the other hand if he fights like he did against Guy or later against Naruto/Sasuke then he loses.

Madara had a godly aura when he got Edo immortality, Preta haxx and PS.

Once he became a JJ he lost ET immortality and PIS forgot about the latter two.

Same with Obito "losing" Kamui after becoming a JJ himself.

Typical of an author giving a villain OP abilities to make said villain look untouchable but later make said villain forsake said crazy haxxx to simply become more powerful. And greater power can be handled easier than crazy haxxx.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 29, 2015)

No one knows about Sasuke's Dimension jumping, and there'd really be no advantage to it, it's not like he can control all the elements like Kaguya could.

And this is Shinju-JJ Madara w/ Dual Rinnegan & Rinne Sharingan.

Sorry but Sasuke even with Hagaromo's Yin Chakra, is getting 100% R.E.K.T.

S1: Madara Negs
S2: Madara Low Diffs


----------



## Zef (Jul 29, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> No one knows about Sasuke's Dimension jumping,


We know it's a portal based on movie spoilers



> and there'd really be no advantage to it, *it's not like he can control all the elements like Kaguya could.*


There's no correlation between her elemental affinities, and her dimension shifting anyways. 



> And this is Shinju-JJ Madara w/ Dual Rinnegan & Rinne Sharingan.


Who already did nothing to Sasuke in canon, except get CT satellites destroyed, and IT countered. 



> Sorry but Sasuke even with Hagaromo's Yin Chakra, is getting 100% R.E.K.T.


And this is 100% baseless. 
People aren't able to provide scans of inexperienced Rinnegan Sasuke getting rekt by JJ Madara (in fact, there's plenty of scans showing the opposite) yet maintain that Madara would beat the adult counterpart that is both stronger, and has mastery of Rinnegan.


----------



## Ootoriyu Jin (Jul 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke obliterates.
> 
> Unlike 3-Eyed JJ Madara; Sasuke is capable of entering Kaguya's dimensions. That gives him the offensive, and defensive advantage.
> It also implies a lot about his chakra reserves
> ...



Sorry but isn't that just an advanced version of the PS cloak around Kurama to fit him better. I don't see how that video is relevant because that's Naruto and Sasuke merging. The PS probably looks like that cause its cloaked around a Bijuu/Naruto who "maybe" still has all Bijuu Chakra. Pretty sure Sasuke would need Bijuu Chakra to create the BPS which he hasn't got.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 29, 2015)

I hope Madara packed lube, because Sasuke is going in dry on this one.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 29, 2015)

Can't see Madara getting put down for good due to his immortality, but in that case Sasuke should be able to just send him to acid world.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Or to be more accurate,  his Majestic Attire Susano'o takes the appearance of BPS. But seeing how people were saying Sasuke didn't have Perfect Susano'o when he first used Iso Susano'o against Obito, I'm willing to bet this will be the same case here.


I just realised how this can be an argument for, EMS users don't have Perfect Susano'o. :^)
But that's a debate for another time.


----------



## Zef (Jul 29, 2015)

Ootoriyu Jin said:


> Sorry but isn't that just an advanced version of the PS cloak around Kurama to fit him better.


It's this


Minus the Raiton chakra. 



Had Sasuke wanted it to fit better this design would have been used.

You know,  since it actually covers Kurama's form. 




> I don't see how that video is relevant because *that's Naruto and Sasuke merging.*


No 
Like I said in my first post. That's reminiscent to the time Sasuke pulled this.

And people were saying Sasuke didn't have Perfect Susano'o, and that he could only do it because it was being powered by Naruto/Kurama's chakra. Of course when Sasuke later pulled PS without Naruto anywhere in sight that speculation died.
4th Databook also got rid of the notion


The Susano'o user shapes Susano'o. Naruto, Kurama, nor any other Bijuu have any influence on the Susano'o appearance. How could they? If Sasuke's Susano'o looks like BPS armor it's because of him.


----------



## Ootoriyu Jin (Jul 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> It's this
> 
> Minus the Raiton chakra
> 
> ...



Hmmm I see, so since the Bijuu chakra acts as the human form inside the Susanoo armor what is gonna replace that if Sasuke has no Bijuu chakra? 

Though you make a good point I'm still not convinced, I'll need to wait to see the actual movie. I just think the armor is shaped like that for a better appearance in the move or its Naruto Bijuu chakra that's affecting it.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah its BPS without sasuke having any bijuu chakra because it looks like it
makes perfect sense


are you actually listening to yourself?
that's a conjecture at best


----------



## Zef (Jul 29, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Yeah its BPS without sasuke having any bijuu chakra because it looks like it
> makes perfect sense
> 
> 
> ...



BPS is fan made term to begin with. 
Databook didn't cover VOTE 2, and the manga left majority of the power-ups post Rikudou meeting unnamed & unexplained. 
I'm just using the word dubbed by the fandom (so people can understand), no conjecture.

Especially since as I said, Iso Susano'o is simply Susano'o shaped to cover Kurama. Someone will have to explain to me how Bijuu chakra has any bearing on the shaping of an ocular construct, when its already been established that the user is the one that does it. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 29, 2015)

Nobody gives a shit about its shape in a vs match
the only relevent thing about it is the power output.

The sussano that sasuke has currently is not powered by the nine bijuu like the one he had in VOTE2.
Doesn't matter if it looks like it or not, if it doesnt have the bijuu inside it can't stack up to madara at all.


----------



## Zef (Jul 29, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> *Nobody gives a shit about its shape in a vs match
> the only relevent thing about it is the power output.*


Well you should start. 
Because the look (or layer) of armor is indicative of the Susanoo's level/power. 
This has always been the case, clearly a Susano'o with the aesthetic of a Tengu (PS) is superior to that of a skeletal looking Susano'o (V2)
Since when has there been no correlation between look & power involving Susano'o? Otherwise we wouldn't have seperated them into versions, and come up with terms like "Perfect"


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol what the fuck kinda match up is this?

Madara is the 10 tails jinchurki rolling the rinnegan, and rinnei-sharingan, Madara would stomp him like a roach.

It's too bad he didn't get to display his powers though, who knows what other shit he would have pulled


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 29, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> No one knows about Sasuke's Dimension jumping, and there'd really be no advantage to it, it's not like he can control all the elements like Kaguya could.
> 
> And this is Shinju-JJ Madara w/ Dual Rinnegan & Rinne Sharingan.
> 
> ...



Worst poster here.

Claims there's not advantage to dimension jumping because not all elements are controlled...

What do these two things even have to do with each other?!

Knew you were a troll from the start...


----------



## Raiken (Jul 29, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Worst poster here.
> 
> Claims there's not advantage to dimension jumping because not all elements are controlled...
> 
> ...


Will you leave me alone, you're posts are terrible and never on topic.

They have to do with each other is because What is the point in going to another dimension if you can't use that dimension against them like Kaguya could.
Unless you're making a case for port in, and port out without the enemy and just leaving them there, if you're trying to argue that's how Sasuke wins, then you're more of a troll than anyone.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 29, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Will you leave me alone, you're posts are terrible and never on topic.
> 
> They have to do with each other is because What is the point in going to another dimension if you can't use that dimension against them like Kaguya could.
> Unless you're making a case for port in, and port out without the enemy and just leaving them there, if you're trying to argue that's how Sasuke wins, then you're more of a troll than anyone.




1. Kaguya's portals were used in order to surprise attack Sasuke and Naruto.

2. Sasuke could open a portal send Madara inside it and trap him forever.

Shall I keep going or you just going to keep pretending you're a serious poster?


----------



## Ootoriyu Jin (Jul 29, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> 1
> 2. Sasuke could open a portal send Madara inside it and trap him forever.



Wait so Madara can't use portals too? since he has the Rinne Sharingan and all but seems that's not the case.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 30, 2015)

Ootoriyu Jin said:


> Wait so Madara can't use portals too? since he has the Rinne Sharingan and all but seems that's not the case.



Not until it's confirmed he can.


----------



## Kushina san (Jul 30, 2015)

> Sasuke could open a portal send Madara inside it and trap him forever.


We have never seen Sasuke use the dimensions in a duel. Also it consumes too chakra....

Is Not Kaguya 

Madara wins.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 30, 2015)

Kushina san said:


> We have never seen Sasuke use the dimensions in a duel. Also it consumes too chakra....
> 
> Is Not Kaguya
> 
> Madara wins.



Doesn't matter that he hasn't used them in a duel. They've been used in a duel before and if Sasuke has access to the same portals Kaguya has then it's a simple as putting two and two together.

Except we don't know the limitations of the technique. All you know is it consumes a lot of Chakra but you don't know how many times he can use it.

Technically he'd only need to use it once to trap Madara forever.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 30, 2015)

Both Naruto and Sasuke were strong enough to kill him, it's just that he couldn't be killed due to the Shinju Tree. If it's just Rikoudu Madara, then Sasuke cuts him in half like he did in the manga


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 30, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Both Naruto and Sasuke were strong enough to kill him, it's just that he couldn't be killed due to the Shinju Tree. If it's just Rikoudu Madara, then Sasuke cuts him in half like he did in the manga


yeah...no.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 30, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> yeah...no.



OP says just Rikuodu, doesn't this version have the shinju tree, making him immortal?

If so, then yeah, I agree, Sasuke can't. But if there is no tree, then there's no reason to believe that Madara wouldn't get cut in half like he did before.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 30, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> OP says just Rikuodu, doesn't this version have the shinju tree, making him immortal?
> 
> If so, then yeah, I agree, Sasuke can't. But if there is no tree, then there's no reason to believe that Madara wouldn't get cut in half like he did before.





Ootoriyu Jin said:


> *Rikudou JJ Madara (With Rinne Sharigan)*
> 
> *VS*
> *
> ...



OP is using final form madz.
sauce managed to surprise 1-eyed madz and cut him.
2 eyed (or 3...) madara effortlessly blocked both naruto and sasuke's charge and could stalemate them both with a casual CT.

Sauce isn't doing shit.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Doesn't matter that he hasn't used them in a duel. They've been used in a duel before and if Sasuke has access to the same portals Kaguya has then it's a simple as putting two and two together.
> 
> Except we don't know the limitations of the technique. All you know is it consumes a lot of Chakra but you don't know how many times he can use it.
> 
> Technically he'd only need to use it once to trap Madara forever.


Hahaha, you're reaching so bad here, Madara rapes Sasuke, see you later.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 30, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Hahaha, you're reaching so bad here, Madara rapes Sasuke, see you later.



Forever shitposting.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2015)

Do we even know how Sasuke uses that jutsu or how many time he can use it? 
I mean if (assuming) he can use 1 time for example and then both his Rinnegan and EMS get weakened, what
the point of using such a jutsu?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 30, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> OP is using final form madz.
> sauce managed to surprise 1-eyed madz and cut him.
> 2 eyed (or 3...) madara effortlessly blocked both naruto and sasuke's charge and could stalemate them both with a casual CT.
> 
> Sauce isn't doing shit.



Well, if it's that form, then Sasuke can't win without Naruto? It doesn't matter if he Sasuke was 20x faster and 200x more powerful. Madara is immortal at that point.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Forever shitposting.


Says the guy who thinks Sasuke can effectively use Amenominaka in combat ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cryorex continues to prove his idiocy. 

He's not even using Amenominaka. His ability uses portals. Amenominaka does not.

Stay failing. 



Hussain said:


> Do we even know how Sasuke uses that jutsu or how many time he can use it?
> I mean if (assuming) he can use 1 time for example and then both his Rinnegan and EMS get weakened, what
> the point of using such a jutsu?



It uses portals meaning it doesn't matter if his doujutsu are weakened after using it. All he needs to do is use it once and throw his opponent in there thus trapping them forever. Essentially what Kaguya did to Sasuke. 

And I'm pretty sure he can use it more than once anyway considering he uses it to transport himself, the 4 other kage, Boruto, and several scientists to Kaguya's dimension and presumably still has his tomoe rinnegan and ms after using it as I don't see Sasuke being weakened for the final fight in the movie.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Cryorex continues to prove his idiocy.
> 
> He's not even using Amenominaka. His ability uses portals. Amenominaka does not.
> 
> Stay failing.


Man are you high or just retarded? Where you getting this bullshit from? Nothing has even been said about Sasuke's ability to transport between dimensions, we literally know nothing about it, so stop pulling shit out of your ass. Then again, you always post shit so no surprise there.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 30, 2015)

And this is what happens when clowns like you don't keep up with the times. Try actually go reading the spoilers for the movie. It uses portals.

Now keep failing.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And this is what happens when clowns like you don't keep up with the times. Try actually go reading the spoilers for the movie. It uses portals.
> 
> Now keep failing.


So i'm failing because I haven't rushed like a giddy school girl to read spoilers, wow mate, keep being a child. You're flamebait attempts are kinda sad.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It uses portals meaning it doesn't matter if his doujutsu are weakened after using it. All he needs to do is use it once and throw his opponent in there thus trapping them forever. Essentially what Kaguya did to Sasuke.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure he can use it more than once anyway considering he uses it to transport himself, the 4 other kage, Boruto, and several scientists to Kaguya's dimension and presumably still has his tomoe rinnegan and ms after using it as I don't see Sasuke being weakened for the final fight in the movie.



Why would they be trapped forever? Reverse summoning jutsu works to bring them back. Just like how Sasuke's Falcon returned. 

- As for telepoting the others, I don't know if he opened a gate or something and they all got teleported at once or whatever, so I won't talk about that.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why would they be trapped forever? Reverse summoning jutsu works to bring them back. Just like how Sasuke's Falcon returned.



If that was possible then we wouldn't of gotten a scene like this. 



Hagoromo could only do it with the help of all the kage. A single person isn't capable of doing it by themselves. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> - As for telepoting the others, I don't know if he opened a gate or something and they all got teleported at once or whatever, so I won't talk about that.



*Spoiler*: __ 





According to the spoilers he opened a portal and they went through. Not sure if it was all at once. Don't see why that matters though. 


@Cryorex Perhaps next time you should actually know what you're talking about before spewing shit.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> @Cryorex Perhaps next time you should actually know what you're talking about before spewing shit.


Don't think I can be blamed for not knowing *SPOILERS*, idiot...

And if I remember rightly, spoilers are not allowed in the Battledome.
Some people prefer to have new content unspoiled, but I guess you don't give a shit about that.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 30, 2015)

Those delicious tears. 



Anyway, you were wrong.

Moving on...

Sasuke inevitably loses this match. This version of Madara required Naruto and Sasuke. Neither one alone is taking him out.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> If that was possible then we wouldn't of gotten a scene like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hagoromo could only do it with the help of all the kage. A single person isn't capable of doing it by themselves.



Hago was not going to deal with only 1 person, but to teleport all 9 Beasts as well. The other characters will have to worry only about themselves.
In addition, if it were a weak character, Sasuke will trash him/her anyway without the need to do this in the first place. Therefore, if he was forced to
use such a cheap way, we can only assume the character has an enormous amount of chakra/power. In this case is madara.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hago was not going to deal with only 1 person, but to teleport all 9 Beasts as well.



He still required all the kage and the power of his yin and yang seals that had just returned to him from Naruto and Sasuke. Nothing suggests it's capable of being done alone.



> Therefore, if he was forced to
> use such a cheap way, we can only assume the character has an enormous amount of chakra/power. In this case is madara.



Having an enormous amount of chakra does not equate to being able to pull of what Hagoromo did. Hagoromo is the second most powerful character in the verse and even he couldn't bring them back alone. I'm not going to sit here and suggest Madara would be capable of it when he's weaker than Hagoromo. 

Either way, I've already said Sasuke loses this match.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Those delicious tears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If these spoilers you speak of are true, and he creates a portal somewhat similar to what Kamui did, then I acknowledge that I am wrong.
But hey, at least I'm not being in denial about it, and being a massive troll because of it, unlike some people.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 30, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> If these spoilers you speak of are true, and he creates a portal somewhat similar to what Kamui did, then I acknowledge that I am wrong.
> But hey, at least I'm not being in denial about it, and being a massive troll because of it, unlike some people.



Your attitude went from 100 to 0 real quick.

You're a bigger idiot than I originally thought...

Don't you just feel like a dickhead right now?

You were literally dead wrong in those posts back there and you just kept arguing a moot point.

Proof of the quality of most of your posts really.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Your attitude went from 100 to 0 real quick.
> 
> You're a bigger idiot than I originally thought...
> 
> ...


Wewwww, Flame post #? what we on, 5, 7 now? I don't know, no matter how much you flame me on every single post you make, the literal trash that comes out your mouth means nothing to me, you're literally fodder.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why would they be trapped forever? Reverse summoning jutsu works to bring them back. Just like how Sasuke's Falcon returned.



Reverse summoning is Sasuke's go to tactic for escaping, more so than anyone else given that he did it first against Deidara and again tried to use it to escape Juubito, yet he said _nothing_ he did works. 

That alone should imply that escaping that way doesn't work for whatever reason.


----------

